# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  understanding e2

## clike

hey guys. I have low testosterone and was prescribed trt over a year ago but I decided to get off of it because it was making my moods worse.i took my last injection back in November. about a month ago I decided to try some supplements and last week had some bloodwork done. testosterone was 332 with a range of 348-1197. estradiol is 23.1 with range of 7.6-42.6. estrone ,serum is 78 with range of 12-72. my question is did my dr. even get the right estrogen test? I have actually felt pretty good. would also like to say I have always had problems with gyno. any help would be appreciated. thanks

----------

